# 2011 Fertilizer prices?



## dubltrubl

Does anybody have any insights into what fertilizer prices are going to do this coming season? From what I'm reading the forcasts are mostly that prices will remain generally flat. A few are predicting substaintial increases but they're very much in the minority. I'm planning on an increase simply because I see with the general economy that imports will cost more and coupled with rising oil prices I want to be prepared. Anyone see things different?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## swmnhay

Fertilizer prices will follow the price of corn.If it goes higher the fert coompanies will want a bigger piece of the pie.Price of energy will also have effect on price as they will just pass their costs of mining,processing and transportation along to us.

They have a monopoly they will charge what ever the market will bare.


----------



## haybaler101

Haven't checked lately on prices, but agree with swmn, the higher corn prices go, the deeper the fertilizer companies are going to stick it in us! Remember 2008, $7 corn (that not many farmers sold) and Potash @ $900/ton and DAP @ $1200/ton which a lot of us did buy. I prepaid everything in November @ $485 potash, $650 DAP, and $775 anhydrous.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Good thread Steve. I am having a hard time getting anyone to book fertilizer. Been trying to get it nailed down since first of December but can't get it done. The only person to give me a price was way out of line. You guys are right, it's what ever the market will bare and they think ALL farmers got rich last year.


----------



## rjmoses

Except for nitrogen on the orchard grass and wheat, I'm skipping potash and DAP this year.

I will be rotating my wheat into alfalfa and OG, and several of my old OG fields will get rotated into wheat this fall. When I replant the wheat fields, I will incorporate about 600-750 lbs of potash. 3-4 tons of lime and 150-200 lbs of DAP depending on soil tests.

Ralph


----------



## vhaby

swmnhay said:


> what ever the market will bare.


In November, I asked my fertilizer sales guy for lime and fertilizer prices and was shocked to see that the cost of limestone had gone up $10/ton while the price at the quarry and diesel prices at that time had remained the same. His response was, "What is the price of wheat? We'll charge what ever the market will bare." It didn't matter that no wheat is grown in our area...since that time he has sent another email showing a website that quoted several fertilizer manufacturers as saying prices are going up; he's getting me prepared for spring. Here we go again, producers will cut back on purchases in 2011 and in 2012 prices might come back down.


----------



## dubltrubl

swmnhay said:


> Price of energy will also have effect on price as they will just pass their costs of mining,processing and transportation along to us.
> 
> They have a monopoly they will charge what ever the market will bare.


I have to think that this will be one of the largest factors since production costs are so closely related to crude prices. I work in the oil industry, and we're definelty anticipating $100/bbl and higher prices in the near future. I'm hoping for the best, but preparing for the worst,,


----------



## kyfred

34-0-0 urea, ammonium sulfate, nirhsphere mixture to replace amoina nitrate $495.00 a ton in bags. I know bulk would be cheaper but the bags are what we have to use in our drill on our steep hayfields with grass hay.


----------



## Green1340

I ordered several tons of fertilize for my golf course yesterday (hedging in anticipation of price increase). The 28-0-10 I was able to get at the same price as last summer. I checked with my ag dealer and the ammonium nitrate that last summer was $325 ton was $389 ton and that was yesterday's only. She stated that price could fluctuate daily. The price of nitrogen will fluctuate directly with the price of natural gas. If you watch the price of natural gas, the price of nitrogen will shortly follow. The demand for potassium overseas has leveled out so the price of K has stabilized compared to the last couple of years. My distributors all agree that the price right now is a roll of the dice.

Greenhaw


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Called bulk plant this morning! Urea 46% N @ $590.00 per ton & Muriate 60% K @ $690.00 per ton. My 23-0-30 will cost me $640.00 per ton dumped bulk into the truck, no bags! From the truck to the spreader with a #12! Just put new spoons on the spinner disc on my Lely HR! Old ones rusted away!


----------



## dubltrubl

Well, I found out first hand a couple of weeks ago. I put out 110#N, 60#P, & 120#K actual per acre. Cost was $545/ac. with the co-op doing the spreading. Not as bad as I expected, but about $100/ton more than last year on average. Manager at the co-op says the prices are going up every week. I sure hope the prices on hay this year can support the cost increases. Keepin my fingers crossed,,







.
Steve


----------



## mlappin

$545/acre???? So at 4 ton/acre of yield you have to get $136.25/ton just to pay for fertilizer?

I'm starting to get happier and happier with our decision to lock prices in last fall. I'm still going to have to buy some though. Picked up 70 acres a few weeks ago then had a real estate agent that manages property's stop in and ask yesterday if we wanted to rent another forty. So right there if half goes to corn I'm already short 55 acres of fertilizer.


----------



## haybaler101

dubltrubl said:


> Well, I found out first hand a couple of weeks ago. I put out 110#N, 60#P, & 120#K actual per acre. Cost was $545/ac. with the co-op doing the spreading. Not as bad as I expected, but about $100/ton more than last year on average. Manager at the co-op says the prices are going up every week. I sure hope the prices on hay this year can support the cost increases. Keepin my fingers crossed,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Steve


You do mean $545/ton not acre for your fertilizer. I figured using my latest prices and what you applied and I come up with about $173/acre. Your prices should be a lot better than mine because you are a lot closer to the big boats.


----------



## dubltrubl

Sorry, I did mean per ton! Whew, the alzhiemers meds ain't workin too good!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Called bulk plant this morning! Urea 46% N @ $590.00 per ton & Muriate 60% K @ $690.00 per ton. My 23-0-30 will cost me $640.00 per ton dumped bulk into the truck, no bags! From the truck to the spreader with a #12! Just put new spoons on the spinner disc on my Lely HR! Old ones rusted away!


!Ended up costing $650.00 per ton!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Our prices here are 18-46-0 DAP is $877 per ton, 0-0-60 Potash is $720 per ton and 21-0-0 Ammonium Sulfate is $366. per ton. Nutrishere and Avail add $5 per acre. Mike


----------

